# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Baarmoederhalskanker - Artikel

## Agnes574

*WAARDOOR WORDT BAARMOEDERHALSKANKER VEROORZAAKT?*

Een zeer veel voorkomend virus,het humaan papillomavirus (HPV),ligt onontbeerlijk aan de oorsprong van baarmoederhalskanker.
Er bestaan ongeveer 100 HPV-soorten,maar de meeste ervan houden slechts een waardeloos risico in om baarmoederhalskanker te veroorzaken.
De meeste gevallen van baarmoederhalskanker zijn te wijten aan twee soorten:het HPV-16 en het HPV-18. Deze twee soorten worden aangetoond bij zowat 70% van alle gevallen van baarmoederhalskanker.

*HOE WORDT HET VIRUS OVERGEDRAGEN?*

Dit virus komt zeer verspreid voor en wordt zeer gemakkelijk overgedragen.
De overdracht gebeurt tijdens seksuele betrekkingen of,in sommige gevallen,zelfs door intiem huidcontact in het genitale gebied. Elke seksueel actieve vrouw kan dus besmet raken.
Hoewel het infectierisico kan worden verminderd door condoomgebruik,volstaan condooms niet om een afdoende bescherming te bieden. Ook de huid in de omgeving van de geslachtsorganen kan immers het virus herbergen. Gelukkig is ons afweersysteem in staat om de meeste HPV-infecties te overwinnen zonder dat we ons er zelfs maar bewust van zijn dat we besmet waren.
Niettemin kunnen sommige hoogrisicosoorten van het virus in de baarmoederhals achterblijven en na verloop van tijd aanleiding geven tot de ontwikkeling van baarmoederhalskanker.

*BELANG VAN HET VAGINAAL UITSTRIJKJE*

Baarmoederhalskanker gaat zelden gepaard met symptomen:het is een zogenaamde 'stille' ziekte. Een vaginaal uitstrijkje is een methode ter opsporing van baarmoederhalskanker. Dit is een goede zaak,aangezien er dankzij een regelmatig opsporingsonderzoek veel kans is om vroegtijdig en doeltreffend te handelen.

Hoewel een uitstrijkje soms als enigzins vervelend of onaangenaam wordt ervaren,is het pijnloos en zeer eenvoedig en snel uit te voeren.

(bron:www.vacciweb.be)

*MEER INFORMATIE MET BETREKKING TOT BAARMOEDERHALSKANKER BEKIJKEN?*

-tik als zoekwoord 'baarmoederhalskanker' in en kijk op;
*www.vacciweb.be
*www.gezondheid.be
*www.e-gezondheid.be
*www.sweetlove.be(info over nieuw vaccin)

----------


## Agnes574

Beste lezers....

Tegenwoordig hoor je op het nieuws veel over baarmoederhalskanker,dus wilde ik het hier ook eens in de kijker plaatsen!

Ikzelf kreeg op mijn 19de het bericht van mijn huisarts dat ik baarmoederhalskanker had....dat was écht flink schrikken!
In die tijd hoorde je daar niet zoveel over als nu en het woord 'kanker' geeft je gelijk een flinke klop op je kop(mij toch!).

Ik heb verschillende behandelingen ondergaan...bevriezing van de kwaadaardige cellen(hielp niet en was héél pijnlijk!),verbranding van dezelfde cellen(hielp ook niet en deed ook enorm pijn,ondanks 7(!)pijnstillende spuiten in mijn vagina),en uiteindelijk hebben ze door middel van 'conisatie van de baarmoederhals'=een kegelvormig stukje wegsnijden,me kunnen genezen gelukkig!

Ik was er dan ook,GELUKKIG,heel vroeg bij!!!
Na 5 jaar regelmatige controles ben ik genezen verklaard,maar ik laat sindsdien toch ieder half jaar een uitstrijkje nemen ter controle.
Ik ben nu 33 en nog steeds genezen gelukkig.....

Mijn raad aan alle vrouwen;laat je aub eens testen dmv een uitstrijkje...wees niet beschaamd voor een arts(hij/zij ziet écht vaak genoeg een vagina!):doe het gewoon!!!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## barkani

> Beste lezers....
> 
> Tegenwoordig hoor je op het nieuws veel over baarmoederhalskanker,dus wilde ik het hier ook eens in de kijker plaatsen!
> 
> Ikzelf kreeg op mijn 19de het bericht van mijn huisarts dat ik baarmoederhalskanker had....dat was écht flink schrikken!
> In die tijd hoorde je daar niet zoveel over als nu en het woord 'kanker' geeft je gelijk een flinke klop op je kop(mij toch!).
> 
> Ik heb verschillende behandelingen ondergaan...bevriezing van de kwaadaardige cellen(hielp niet en was héél pijnlijk!),verbranding van dezelfde cellen(hielp ook niet en deed ook enorm pijn,ondanks 7(!)pijnstillende spuiten in mijn vagina),en uiteindelijk hebben ze door middel van 'conisatie van de baarmoederhals'=een kegelvormig stukje wegsnijden,me kunnen genezen gelukkig!
> 
> ...



hallo ik heb onlangs een uitsrijke laten doen de uitslag was dat ik pap 3a heb . mijn vraag aan jou welke code had je en kan je nog kinderen krijgen nu je gelukkige genezen bent .ik heb al 2 kinderen maar ik maak mij erg zorgen hoe het verder de uitslag bij gynocolog zou uit komen 

groetjes samra

----------


## Agnes574

Goh,beste Samra,

Welke 'pap'-en bij mij toen allemaal afwijkend waren weet ik echt niet meer na al die tijd...maar zal nog eens op zoek gaan naar wat die bepaalde 'pap' kan betekenen voor je!
Ze hebben mij toen verteld,en nog steeds,dat ik normaal zwanger kan worden...maar tot nu toe heb ik nog steeds geen kinderwens gehad,dus ook geen kids!
Als ik iets vind zet ik het hier neer voor je!

Sterkte en succes!!!!!
Agnes Xx

----------


## Felice

Helaas...heb ik hier ook ervaring mee:
de paps lopen van 1,2, 3a, 3b, 4a, 4b, tot 5.

Bij 3a en 3b hoef je je geen zorgen te maken. Bij 4a heb je een kleine kans op baarmoederhalsca en pap 4b een grote kans op baarmoederhalsca. 
Bij pap5 heb je baarmoederhalsca.

Maar Samra: je moet dat gewoon navragn hoor bij je huisarts of gyn. Die moeten en kunnen dat vertellen aan je, beter dan dat je zo in het ongewisse verder leeft.
Je kunt ook gewoon kinderen krijgen.

Ik ben geholpen toen ik 39 was en de eerste keer mijn oproep kreeg volgens de oproep van het bevolkingsregister om een uitstrijkje te laten doen. Het was meteen raak!
Als ik niet onderzocht was toen, had ik daarna wellicht dus baarmoederhalsca. gehad. Nu kon het weefsel nog "op tijd" weggehaald worden, gelukkig.

Bij mij is het weggebrand (coagulatie) en het deed heel erg pijn, ook met veel verdovingsspuiten. Intussen hoorde ik de gyn. zeggen tegen zijn assistent: kijk, daar moet je ook zijn, daar had je ook moeten verdoven. Daar zit ook nog meer! (overtollig weefsel dus) Maar intussen waren ze wel al bezig met het wegbranden van het weefsel! :Mad:  
Ik vind het ongehoord en een schande dat ze dat vrouwen aan doen zonder een roesje te geven!! Ik heb het bij de controle gezegd tegen de gynaecoloog, en die zei ook dat ze me een roesje hadden moeten geven. (een lichte narcose) Maar daar had ik niets meer aan. Een inschattingsfout dus. En ik had ook duidelijk vooraf gevraagd dat ik hem zelf wilde en geen assistent! Maar deze heeft hij wel de verdoving laten geven en het vooronderzoek, alsof je een kijkgat bent. (een kijkdoos, haha, toch maar even een grapje erbij. :Smile:  

En dan na de ingreep: ik stond te trillen op mijn benen, kon amper staan. Ik moest wel meteen van de behandeltafel af, terwijl ze zo rigoureus te werk, (tekeer) waren gegaan! Gelukkig was mijn man erbij en zijn we eerst even in het restaurant van het ziekenhuis een kop koffie gaan drinken, ik kon zo echt niet bij de kinderen thuis aan komen (toen 4 en 5 jaar).
Maar in zo'n ruimte heb je ook geen ruimte om je emoties even te laten gaan! Ik voel dat ik er nog opgewonden over ben, dat er geen opvang is en dat je niet eens even kunt blijven liggen op de behandeltafel! Ik vond het een onmenselijke behandeling, kan er niets anders van maken.

*Ben benieuwd als ze zelf zo'n behandeling moesten ondergaan, hoe ze dan zouden reageren of hoe snel het beleid dan veranderd zou zijn!*
Ik hoop dat het voor die artsen ook een _eye-opener_ is en voor iedereen die er mee te maken heeft, om beter met vrouwen om te gaan en zorgvuldiger af te wegen of ze niet beter een roesje kunnen geven!

Voor alle vrouwen: als je verkeerd behandeld bent, zeg het! Het helpt jou misschien niet meer, maar wel misschien de vrouwen na jou, en het beleid t.a.v. deze ingreep.

----------


## Felice

Attentie: Dinsdagavond 29/1/08 op TV op Ned. 1 om 19.25u.:
"Medische special: Baarmoederhalskander.
Dit wordt jaarlijks bij zo'n 600 vrouwen in Nederland ontdekt.
Wat veel mensen niet weten is dat baarmoederhalskanker wordt veroorzaakt door een virus, het humaan pappillomavirus. Tegenwordig kunnen jonge vrouwen zich laten vaccineren tegen dit virus."
Letterlijk geciteerd uit de VPRO gids.
Dus, ik hoop dat degenen die hier meer over willen weten, dit bericht lezen en kunnen kijken, danwel het programma op (laten)nemen.

Programma duurt tot 20.00u.

Felice

----------


## Agnes574

Goed gezien Felice...en ook de belgische leden kunnen naar dit programma kijken,want die kunnen ned 1 ook ontvangen!  :Wink: 
Thanks voor de zéér nuttige post!!!
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Felice

Pffffff......heb ik het notabene zélf vergeten gisteravond...!!Komt omdat mijn man nog steeds niet thuis was en ik had geen erg in de tijd...!!! Balen!Hoop dat veel mensen dit bericht nog op tijd gezien hebben en er wat mee kunnen...! En ja Agnes, ik wist dat de Belgen ook konden kijjken naar Ned. 1,2 ,3. Dus fijn! Goede ontvangst!
Heb jij het gezien??
Knuf, felice!

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Schat....
Het is vandaag dinsdag hoor....
het wordt toch vanavond uitgezonden??????????????

Xx

----------


## Felice

O o, lieve Agnes, zo maak je eens mee dat ik soms helemaal niet meer weet welke tijd of dag het is...

ik kwam er vanavond dus achter dat het vandaag werd uitgezonden, toen ik ging eten...toen stond de tv aan en toevallig gelukkig op de goede zender ook nog... ik heb het dus gezien...
en bedacht me dat ik dus echt in de bonen geweest ben, omdat ik ook nog eens hier had neergezet dat ik het gisteren vergeten was...!

Ik hoop dat veel mensen het gezien hebben, jij ook?
Zo triest trouwens, die ene vrouw waarbij het op 29 -jarige leeftijd ontdekt is! Ze had trouwens nu een dochter van 15...! Stel dat ze nu 31 is, dan is ze nog steeds zeer jong zwanger geraakt...poeh poeh!

----------

